# hello



## I'M retarded (Feb 5, 2012)

new to this forum, just wanted to say hello to everyone. 
i've been reading through for a while now, some of the other forums i was in are getting out of hand, and you have to sift through to much bullshit to find anything out, so i'm going to be sticking around here for a while.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*I'M retarded* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 5, 2012)

We welcome the intellectually disabled here!


----------



## grootfac (Feb 5, 2012)

welcome！


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the board retard


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

You made a good choice bro. See ya on the boards


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 5, 2012)

nice user name lolz


----------



## charley (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome bro , cool name .


----------



## brazey (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## GSracer (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We also have some areas here like that, but it keeps it interesting


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JonP (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome new guy!


----------



## John Benz (May 4, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag I'M retarded!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

